# Stupid question?



## Spongebob

I want to build a coil for my goblin mini but don't wanna order just a roll of wire to test......now the stupid questionthe copper or silver wire inside an electrical cord, would that be suitable for vaping?  if not, why not? 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

No its a bad idea. You just might trigger a flux capacitor energy field and be transported back to 1985

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Copper and silver are excellent conductors it it doesn't heat up when electric current passes through thats why it's used in wires.
On the other hand the heating element in a toaster or an electric iron can be used as they heat up when electricity passes through them. But that won't be safe as they might contain metals that are harmful when inhaled.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Adephi

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> might contain metals that are harmful when inhaled



I'm the furthest thing from an electrical engineer but this would be my main concern of using just any type of element that is not meant for vaping.

Heavy metals in your bloodstream will lead to kidney failure. And vaping in the Renal unit at the hospital is not cool.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spongebob

Adephi said:


> I'm the furthest thing from an electrical engineer but this would be my main concern of using just any type of element that is not meant for vaping.
> 
> Heavy metals in your bloodstream will lead to kidney failure. And vaping in the Renal unit at the hospital is not cool.


Ok? So what is vaping wire made off?  what about a lightbulb filament? 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks

This is such a bad idea on so many levels....

Yes, copper and silver are very good conductors - i.e. They have a very LOW resistance. @Faiyaz Cheulkar your statement is incorrect - the opposite is true!!! A 5 wrap copper coil would heat up instantly and probably melt very quickly on a mod unless its 10 gauge or thicker. You would need probably 20 wraps or more to get a resistance that can be fired by your mod. Silver coloured wires are not silver, they are tinned copper. Silver wire is available for special uses, but no way in a domestic scenario. Your extension lead would cost several thousand Rand.....

Copper oxidises very quickly. Silver less so but it also corrodes rapidly. I can just imagine your coil with green verdigris all over it after a day... Sounds very healthy.....

Copper and silver is very soft and it would be a challenge to get a wick through.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## BubiSparks

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So what is vaping wire made off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about a lightbulb filament?



Do some research....
Kanthal - Alloy of Iron Chrome Aluminium
Stainless Steel - UHHHH Stainless Steel...
Titanium - Let me think.... Titanium?
Nichrome - Alloy of Nickel and Chrome

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Spongebob said:


> I want to build a coil for my goblin mini but don't wanna order just a roll of wire to test......now the stupid questionthe copper or silver wire inside an electrical cord, would that be suitable for vaping?  if not, why not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


The "silver" wire is tinned copper.

Baxk in my appy days we were warned never to smoke after touching bare copper wire as is causes a sweet taste to the burning cig that is copper sulphate or something like that and very toxic ... yet you want to vape on copper wire directly? bad news.
The harm to your health is real.
The safer wires for vaping are kanthal, SS and nichrome N80. 
Titanium and nickle in a pinch at lower temps and only in TC mode, not power mode.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep

Speaking under correction but the heating element in toasters and hairdryers and car sigerete lighters are mad from nichrome remember this from before I swiched of to ni80 did some research but i am not any expert in any form of electricity and wont risk it.

Just order a roll of wire they are relatively in expensive and will last you a lifetime single coil builds a 30ft roll lasted me a year before i got a bit build crazy. One thing i can say anything you build yourself will be an exceptional improvement on commercial coils.
You can start with kanthal or ni80 24ga is great to begin with easy to wrap and 5wraps to 8wraps normally a winner on single coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

BubiSparks said:


> Do some research....
> Kanthal - Alloy of Iron Chrome Aluminium
> Stainless Steel - UHHHH Stainless Steel...
> Tintanium - Let me think.... Titanium?
> Nichrome - Alloy of Nickel and Chrome


Stainless steel is a metal alloy, made up of iron mixed with elements such as chromium, nickel, molybdenum, silicon, aluminum, and carbon. Iron mixed with carbon to produce steel is the main component of stainless steel.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Friep

30ft of kanthal 24ga goes for R110 at vapehyper that will give you alot of coils for +- the price of two commercial coils

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BubiSparks

@Raindance - Yes, of course Stainless steel is also an alloy - I didn't elaborate because it's so common. Have to disagree with you on the main constituents though. SS is primarily iron and it is the chromium and to a lesser extent molybdenum components that makes it corrosion resistant.... The carbon content is actually very low. Carbon hardens iron so higher percentages are used where more strength is required, but typically carbon is well under 1% in SS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Spongebob said:


> I want to build a coil for my goblin mini but don't wanna order just a roll of wire to test......now the stupid questionthe copper or silver wire inside an electrical cord, would that be suitable for vaping?  if not, why not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



I like your thinking @Spongebob 
But my suggestion is to raher stick with wire made for vaping
Kanthal, NI80 and SS are my wires of choice

Some of my observations:
Kanthal - allrounder and lasts long. Not suitable for temp control. 
NI80 - slightly lower resistance and heats up a bit faster
SS - good for crisp fruity menthol vapes. Lower resistance. Can use for temp control

I think the resistance of copper wire will be WAY too low.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Spyro

Don't listen to the nay-sayers! Copper coils brings out super crisp flavour! I've been building with all kinds of lay at home cables for years and I'm still well and kicking  

My absolute favourite though has to be Soldering wire. That stuff brings out the nicotine kick like no other! Talk about a headspin.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Spongebob

Spyro said:


> Don't listen to the nay-sayers! Copper coils brings out super crisp flavour! I've been building with all kinds of lay at home cables for years and I'm still well and kicking
> 
> My absolute favourite though has to be Soldering wire. That stuff brings out the nicotine kick like no other! Talk about a headspin.


Surely you're yesting???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Spongebob said:


> Surely you're yesting???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spyro said:


> Don't listen to the nay-sayers! Copper coils brings out super crisp flavour! I've been building with all kinds of lay at home cables for years and I'm still well and kicking
> 
> My absolute favourite though has to be Soldering wire. That stuff brings out the nicotine kick like no other! Talk about a headspin.


Now I can't say if u are being funny or telling the truth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Spongebob said:


> I want to build a coil for my goblin mini but don't wanna order just a roll of wire to test......now the stupid questionthe copper or silver wire inside an electrical cord, would that be suitable for vaping?  if not, why not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


I too enjoy the crisp flavour im getting off using copper wire inside of CAT 6 UTP cable. May go to build

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501

Spongebob said:


> I want to build a coil for my goblin mini but don't wanna order just a roll of wire to test......now the stupid question
> 
> 
> 
> the copper or silver wire inside an electrical cord, would that be suitable for vaping?
> 
> 
> 
> if not, why not?



Why would you waste your time on that cheap stuff, when you can go straight for gold. I've found a small roll of 0.4mm 24k gold wire in my jewellery workshop and is by far superior to any other type of wire you could find around a house. Flavour is perfect and coils will last you forever.
If you by some chance you don't have any, it's very easy to recover some from old cellphones and other electronic waste you maybe have laying around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Pffft... when you guys are brave enough come join us real vapers who use 20 awg uranium 235, burns all the gunk off while you vape and nothing beats blowing a cloud that glows in the dark

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## alex1501

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Pffft... when you guys are brave enough come join us real vapers who use 20 awg uranium 235, burns all the gunk off while you vape and nothing beats blowing a cloud that glows in the dark



Tried that last year, and vapor looks beautifull, all fluorescent and emerald green, but for some reason flavour gets a bit funky, so I had to give it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

alex1501 said:


> Tried that last year, and vapor looks beautifull, all fluorescent and emerald green, but for some reason flavour gets a bit funky, so I had to give it up.



Damn chinese vendors selling 234 as 235

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Damn chinese vendors selling 234 as 235





> Tried that last year, and vapor looks beautifull, all fluorescent and emerald green, but for some reason flavour gets a bit funky, so I had to give it up.



Don't worry, just liquidise some tide pod and mix it in 10:1 ratio sorts out the nasty chemical taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_

You can also uses dental floss, just keep the watss below 30 and you will never look back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob

alex1501 said:


> Why would you waste your time on that cheap stuff, when you can go straight for gold. I've found a small roll of 0.4mm 24k gold wire in my jewellery workshop and is by far superior to any other type of wire you could find around a house. Flavour is perfect and coils will last you forever.
> If you by some chance you don't have any, it's very easy to recover some from old cellphones and other electronic waste you maybe have laying around.


You serious what would i recover it from and how?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Spyro

Spongebob said:


> You serious what would i recover it from and how?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Can we do a group prayer for this lad?

Also - most electronics are gold plated somewhere - leaves from old ram sticks are common. But unless you do it on a really large scale it's a waste of time. Not that profitable without a big recycling / chemical company

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

Spongebob said:


> You serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what would i recover it from and how?



That's easy just type "gold recovery from electronics" in Google and it will take you to lot of YouTube videos, to show you what to use and how it's done.
If you find that it's too much of the hassle, you can simply get some 18-30G wire from Ebay http://www.ebay.com/bhp/24k-gold-wire 

On the more serious note:
*Avoid* copper, aluminum and silver for the simple fact that most of their salts (easily formed under high temperature) are extremely poisonous.
While (in contrast to copper, aluminum and silver) gold wire would be perfectly safe (healthwise) to vape on the *regulated mod (only)* and you could make functional coils from 26-30G tick wire, price for those coils could be fairly prohibitive, for the most of us.

Maybe would be the best if you check these guys out:
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/geekvape/products/geekvape-ss316-26awg-wire-10m
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/geekvape/products/geekvape-kanthal-a-1-26awg-10m

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

alex1501 said:


> That's easy just type "gold recovery from electronics" in Google and it will take you to lot of YouTube videos, to show you what to use and how it's done.
> If you find that it's too much of the hassle to do it, you can simply get some 18-30G wire from Ebay http://www.ebay.com/bhp/24k-gold-wire
> 
> On the more serious note:
> *Avoid* copper, aluminum and silver for the simple fact that most of their salts (easily formed under high temperature) are extremely poisonous.
> While ((in contrast to copper, aluminum and silver) gold wire would be perfectly safe (healthwise) to vape on the *regulated mod (only)* and you could make functional coils from 26-30G tick wire, price for those coils could be fairly prohibitive, for the most of us.
> 
> Maybe would be the best if you check these guys out:
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/geekvape/products/geekvape-ss316-26awg-wire-10m
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/geekvape/products/geekvape-kanthal-a-1-26awg-10m



I'm pretty sure gold is not viable at subohm temps. It just melts - from what I have read up on. Try platinum instead, although the chemical changes in platinum are unknown after continuous high temp heating, unknown at least to the vaping industry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Spyro said:


> I'm pretty sure gold is not viable at subohm temps. It just melts - from what I have read up on.



Excuse my ignorance, but what are subohm temperatures? Gold melts @ 1064 degrees Celsius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Spyro

alex1501 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what are subohm temperatures? Gold melts @ 1064 degrees Celsius.



Would that not depend on the carat?
I don't have real life experience, but melting doesn't necessarily mean to a liquid state but rather soft enough to bend out of shape. As far as I've read up, gold is not viable. I have no personal experience ofc.

Also, it would melt / soften more when dry burning rather than vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

So, you say you're using gold... At what ohm / wattage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Spyro said:


> Would that not depend on the carat?



Absolutely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

On my Velocity 2 clone: 26G, 24K, 3mm ID, 18 wraps sleeper build 0.06 ohm, works great from 45-60 watts.


Edited : PS Coil like that would be around 0.54g, cost about R280.00 and it would look great on my Velocity (in theory).
Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

alex1501 said:


> On my Velocity 2 clone: 26G, 24K, 3mm ID, 18 wraps sleeper build 0.06 ohm, works great from 45-60 watts.
> 
> 
> Edited : PS Coil like that would be around 0.54g, cost about R280.00 and it would look great on my Velocity (in theory).
> Cheers



Sounds epic, could you post a pic? I'd be interested in it for the novelty of having gold coils. Have just read that a lot of people have tried unsuccessfully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Spyro

Adephi said:


> View attachment 128342


Well, I for one am definitely interested in seeing a 24k gold coil...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

alex1501 said:


> it would look great on my Velocity (in theory).





Spyro said:


> Well, I for one am definitely interested in seeing a 24k gold coil...



Me too, me too.
Sorry if it wasn't clear, I was just kidding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 128345


Haha Box Trolls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Had me going for a while, but I was very sceptical

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 128345



Dammit, you got me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

BubiSparks said:


> @Raindance - Yes, of course Stainless steel is also an alloy - I didn't elaborate because it's so common. Have to disagree with you on the main constituents though. SS is primarily iron and it is the chromium and to a lesser extent molybdenum components that makes it corrosion resistant.... The carbon content is actually very low. Carbon hardens iron so higher percentages are used where more strength is required, but typically carbon is well under 1% in SS.


Without the carbon it would however be called Stainless Iron, therefore the importance placed on its presence.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Spongebob said:


> Ok? what about a lightbulb filament?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



That would be Tungsten ................... has a very high melting point +3000 deg C but alas it oxides very readily. So you would need to vape in a vacuum or a place without oxygen neither being very practical.

Whilst we are on the subject of incandescent lamps I would just like to point out it was not Thomas Edison who invented the incandescent lamp it was Sir Joseph Swan.

Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

I would love a coil that could last for a year and did not gunk up
Nano tech, self cleansing type
Wish the coilers would make something like this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

@Spongebob - where are you situated? I have about 10 rolls of coil at home and I am sure I can give you a metre or so without it hurting my stash. Then you can test the safe way.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> I would love a coil that could last for a year and did not gunk up
> Nano tech, self cleansing type
> Wish the coilers would make something like this!



That will cost you a kidney lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

ivc_mixer said:


> @Spongebob - where are you situated? I have about 10 rolls of coil at home and I am sure I can give you a metre or so without it hurting my stash. Then you can test the safe way.


Hi @ivc_mixer i am in Potchefstroom thanx for the offer 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Spongebob said:


> Hi @ivc_mixer i am in Potchefstroom
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for the offer



Hmmm... I'm in Pretoria, so to send it there even via Postnet will cost about R95. Do you know anyone coming through to this area soon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

ivc_mixer said:


> Hmmm... I'm in Pretoria, so to send it there even via Postnet will cost about R95. Do you know anyone coming through to this area soon?



Postnet is R99 for up to 5kg. I know this because I ship a lot of parcels

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Adephi said:


> I'm the furthest thing from an electrical engineer but this would be my main concern of using just any type of element that is not meant for vaping.
> 
> Heavy metals in your bloodstream will lead to kidney failure. And vaping in the Renal unit at the hospital is not cool.


Is that why so many Metallica and Iron Maiden fans end up in hospital? because of all the heavy metal in their bloodstream? jk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spongebob

ivc_mixer said:


> Hmmm... I'm in Pretoria, so to send it there even via Postnet will cost about R95. Do you know anyone coming through to this area soon?


No unfortunately not

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

CharlieSierra said:


> Is that why so many Metallica and Iron Maiden fans end up in hospital? because of all the heavy metal in their bloodstream? jk



Or maybe thats how we survive the moshpits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro

Adephi said:


> Or maybe thats how we survive the moshpits.



Moshpits are insane. I remember being slammed to the floor, thought I was going to be trodden to death but 2 massive chaps lifted me back up onto my feet. Was really grateful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Spongebob said:


> No unfortunately not



No worries, will post to a few groups asking if anyone is heading that direction this week then I will make a plan for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob

ivc_mixer said:


> No worries, will post to a few groups asking if anyone is heading that direction this week then I will make a plan for you.


Again thank you kindly 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

There is someone going to Klerksdorp in the next week or two. Would it be okay for you to pick it up there @Spongebob ? Will be at a vape shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

I live in stilfontein so yes more thank willing to collect 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Awesome, will let you know once it's there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

@Spongebob - package should be sent to Klerksdorp tomorrow. I will PM you once it has been delivered so you can pick it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Thank you kindly  

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Courier delivered today, so your wire is ready to collect. Will PM address to you


----------



## MrDeedz

Apologies for hijacking this thread, Need some advice. I just got a sqounker and running dual coil fused NI80 fused claptons, dual it ohms out 0.8. running it on a single 18650 sqounker, is this very dangerous ?? What type of Nichrome build or style of coil am i looking for to ensure ohms are higher if that makes sense...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

MrDeedz said:


> Apologies for hijacking this thread, Need some advice. I just got a sqounker and running dual coil fused NI80 fused claptons, dual it ohms out 0.8. running it on a single 18650 sqounker, is this very dangerous ?? What type of Nichrome build or style of coil am i looking for to ensure ohms are higher if that makes sense...


What batteries are you using?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

MrDeedz said:


> Apologies for hijacking this thread, Need some advice. I just got a sqounker and running dual coil fused NI80 fused claptons, dual it ohms out 0.8. running it on a single 18650 sqounker, is this very dangerous ?? What type of Nichrome build or style of coil am i looking for to ensure ohms are higher if that makes sense...


0.8 ohms is quite high. On a fully charged battery it will draw but 5.25 Amps, which translates to around 22W. Most batteries should be able to handle that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb

@MrDeedz as per @Andre 0.8 is high, are you sure it's not 0.08?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

0.08 sorry guys LOL , Im using Samsung 25R's


----------



## Raindance

MrDeedz said:


> 0.08 sorry guys LOL , Im using Samsung 25R's


Running at 261% the cells recommended max draw is rather scary. 

Regards


----------



## MrDeedz

Raindance said:


> Running at 261% the cells recommended max draw is rather scary.
> 
> Regards


And if i translate that to english bud lol


----------



## craigb

MrDeedz said:


> And if i translate that to english bud lol


Let's put it in east rand terms. 

Your tyres are certified safe up to 100km/h. You are driving on the N12 @ 361km/h.

Go to steam-engine.org and play around with the calculators there. Also Google moochs battery table (also available on ecigssa somewhere if you search 

Mooch will tell you the safety rating, steam engine will tell you how fast you are going. 

Or bring your smartphone/laptop and/or portable 3g device to Rynfield, buy me coffee at the engen and I'll run through the basics (I can only do the basics because I'm dangerous enough on my own with single battery mechs) 

<sorry, on mobile so its a bit of a mission to search for and paste links>

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

craigb said:


> Let's put it in east rand terms.
> 
> Your tyres are certified safe up to 100km/h. You are driving on the N12 @ 361km/h.
> 
> Go to steam-engine.org and play around with the calculators there. Also Google moochs battery table (also available on ecigssa somewhere if you search
> 
> Mooch will tell you the safety rating, steam engine will tell you how fast you are going.
> 
> Or bring your smartphone/laptop and/or portable 3g device to Rynfield, buy me coffee at the engen and I'll run through the basics (I can only do the basics because I'm dangerous enough on my own with single battery mechs)
> 
> <sorry, on mobile so its a bit of a mission to search for and paste links>



The Kemptonian agrees with this analogy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Dankie. Hierdie charou van brakpan nou mooi verstaan lokl

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

MrDeedz said:


> And if i translate that to english bud lol



uhm... BOOM!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Amir said:


> uhm... BOOM!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

0.08 i enjoy the vape. battery life sucks but i do not chain vape. I take a good chuck and let it cools for a few seconds. Need to source some good NI80 fused Claptons that ohm at +- 0.40 each, thats the hard part


----------



## RichJB

craigb said:


> Let's put it in east rand terms.
> 
> Your tyres are certified safe up to 100km/h. You are driving on the N12 @ 361km/h.



No worries, boet, the cops don't trap on that section of the N12.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stillwaters

MrDeedz said:


> 0.08 i enjoy the vape. battery life sucks but i do not chain vape. I take a good chuck and let it cools for a few seconds. Need to source some good NI80 fused Claptons that ohm at +- 0.40 each, thats the hard part


Pm sent to you

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA

MrDeedz said:


> 0.08 i enjoy the vape. battery life sucks but i do not chain vape. I take a good chuck and let it cools for a few seconds. Need to source some good NI80 fused Claptons that ohm at +- 0.40 each, thats the hard part



Speak to @Moerse Rooikat - he's organising another group buy and I'm getting the wire that he suggested for my new zeus dual rta.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

MrDeedz said:


> 0.08 i enjoy the vape. battery life sucks but i do not chain vape. I take a good chuck and let it cools for a few seconds. Need to source some good NI80 fused Claptons that ohm at +- 0.40 each, thats the hard part





use this one
3mil inner 6 wraps 0.39 perfect vape at 50w

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jaiden22

Stay with regular clapton wire.
Running a dual and it's perfect


----------

